# Acqua a temperatura ambiente



## ORGA

Ciao a tutti 

Durante un recente viaggio a Madrid ho chiesto, in bar, una bottiglia di acqua minerale a temperatura ambiente. Ho cercato di spiegare, in spagnolo, che la volevo "no frìa" e la cameriera mi ha detto "Una agua mineral de tiempo"... almeno, così credo di aver capito. Vi risulta che "a temperatura ambiente" possa dirsi "de tiempo", almeno relativamente a bevande?

Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Sarebbe "Del tiempo" ed è il termino giusto con le bevande. TYiempo in spagnolo ha anche un valore climatologico.


Nella tua frase c´è uno sbaglio che non so se è tuo o dalla cameriera. Non è "Una agua" ma "Un agua". È molto comune a Madrid. Puoi trovare la spiegazione nell trend che parla dallo steso caso con la parola Alma/anima è abbastanza ricente, penso che da ieri


----------



## ORGA

Neuromante said:


> Sarebbe "Del tiempo" ed è il termino giusto con le bevande. TYiempo in spagnolo ha anche un valore climatologico.
> 
> 
> Nella tua frase c´è uno sbaglio che non so se è tuo o dalla cameriera. Non è "Una agua" ma "Un agua". È molto comune a Madrid. Puoi trovare la spiegazione nell trend che parla dallo steso caso con la parola Alma/anima è abbastanza ricente, penso che da ieri



Grazie! 
L'errore su agua è mio, senza dubbio


----------



## reys

ORGA said:


> Grazie!
> L'errore su agua è mio, senza dubbio



Ciao amici! Soltanto come aneddoto, in Messico e mi pare che anche in vari paesi latinoamericani, si dice "agua *al* tiempo".

Saluti!


----------



## Neuromante

ORGA said:


> Grazie!
> L'errore su agua è mio, senza dubbio


Non è detto. Se dici che fu a Madrid potrebbe essere uno errore dalla camariera, li è normalissimo farlo.


----------



## traduttrice

Hola! Anch'io avrei detto "agua a temperatura ambiente".
In Argentina si suol dire "AGUA TIBIA"


----------



## DANI.ela

Ciao!
Ma ...  l'esperessione "del tiempo" si può usare anche in situazioni non riferite a cibi o bevande?

Tipo: conservare la scatola a temperatura ambiente... o simili...


Io chiedo sempre chiesto acqua gelida... e non mi sona mai posta il dubbio su come si potesse dire in spagnolo... 

BYE BYE
DANI


----------



## Neuromante

No Dany:
Si usa solo con le bevande, nemmeno coi cibi.

Traduttrice si sarà sbasgliata. "Agua tibia" sarebbe "Acqua tiepida". Non è nemmeno "a temperatura ambiente" Da inverno l´acqua "del tiempo" non sarebbe "tibia" ma molto piu freda


----------



## evecris

ORGA said:


> Grazie!
> L'errore su agua è mio, senza dubbio


 
En italiano se tronca un artículo... "l'anima"
En español no existe el apóstrofe, 
Por lo tanto cuando la palabra es de género femenino y empieza con "A" y el acento tónico cae sobre la "A"  como por ejemplo "*a*lma" o "*ha*cha", lo que se hace es cambiar el género del artículo y en vez de poner 
"la hacha" ponemos "*el hacha*" 
Pero atención! porque al plural le devolvemos el artículo que le pertenece "*las hachas*" y no "los hachas".  

espero que sea de ayuda! 
Yo conozco sólo el término "agua a temperatura ambiente" no sabía que se puede decir "al tiempo"... 
siempre se aprende algo nuevo!


----------



## Dankgerit

Del tiempo, si así dicen, en Latinoamerica lo más común es que digan "al tiempo" _agua al tiempo_... por si alguna vez también lo escuchas asi, ya lo sabes .


----------



## Cecilio

En España se suele decir "agua natural" para pedir un agua que no esté fría. Lo de "del tiempo" lo he oído para referirse al café. Un "café del tiempo", al menos en Valencia, es un café normal al que se le añade después un cubito de hielo, con lo cual queda a temperatura ambiente más o menos. También puede haber un "té del tiempo" o un "bombón del tiempo", etc.


----------



## cristinilla

Bevanda a temperatura ambiente vuol dire *'bebida del tiempo'*
Acqua a temperatura ambiente : *"agua del tiempo*".

Yo nunca he oído 'Ponme una Coca-Cola a temperatura ambiente', se dice 'Ponme una Coca-Cola del tiempo'.
No, nunca se dice "a temperatura ambiente" (esto es en italiano, no en español), hablando de bebidas.

Cecilio, cuando se pide 'agua natural' ( es más frecuente decir 'agua mineral') se quiere una 'botella de agua mineral', puede ser del tiempo o estar incluso fría.
Si se quiere especificar que sea del tiempo, se diría: ¿Me da una botella de agua mineral del tiempo?.
Un 'café/té del tiempo' non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.


----------



## Cecilio

cristinilla said:


> Bevanda a temperatura ambiente vuol dire *'bebida del tiempo'*
> Acqua a temperatura ambiente : *"agua del tiempo*".
> 
> Yo nunca he oído 'Ponme una Coca-Cola a temperatura ambiente', se dice 'Ponme una Coca-Cola del tiempo'.
> No, nunca se dice "a temperatura ambiente" (esto es en italiano, no en español), hablando de bebidas.
> 
> Cecilio, cuando se pide 'agua natural' ( es más frecuente decir 'agua mineral') se quiere una 'botella de agua mineral', puede ser del tiempo o estar incluso fría.
> Si se quiere especificar que sea del tiempo, se diría: ¿Me da una botella de agua mineral del tiempo?.
> Un 'café/té del tiempo' non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.



Pues al menos por estas tierras es bastante normal pedir un "agua natural" para referirse a la temperatura. Por ejemplo:

Cliente: Hola, ¿Me pones un agua?

Camarero: ¿Fría o natural?

Cliente: Natural.

Lo de "Coca-cola" del tiempo no lo he oído nunca. ¿Quién iba a pedir una coca-cola a temperatura ambiente? En mi ciudad natal alcanzamos una vez los 46,7 ºC (un día de julio de hace unos pocos años). Imagínate esa coca-cola atempoeartura ambiente!

Tengo la impresión de que estas expresiones dependen un poco del clima que haya en un determinado lugar.


----------



## cristinilla

"Coca-cola" del tiempo se dice muchísimo en Madrid.

Aquí en Madrid es muy frecuente que cuando alguien tiene 'la voz tomada', o sea, que tiene la garganta dolorida, que diga: 'me pone un Coca-Cola, que sea del tiempo'. También lo he escuchado en Alicante o en Albacete (próximas a tu región).
Se comprende que si hace un calor infernal no se pide un refresco del tiempo, sino un refresco con o sin hielo.
El refresco del tiempo se pide en otoño o en invierno (también en primavera o verano si no hace muy buen tiempo)
De todas formas, haría falta la opinión de otros connacionales del Norte o del Sur  .

Edit: Dal Laura Tam: Del tiempo: di stagione (frutta); a temperatura ambiente (bevanda)


----------



## Cecilio

Veo que realmente hay diferencias regionales al respecto, lo cual suele pasar. Como secía, por aquí se dice "del tiempo" cuando se trata de una bebida caliente a la que se le añade hielo. Y se utiliza "natural" para una bebida que no está en la nevera.

Estas cosas pasan. En Madrid a un tercio (botella de cerveza de un tercio de litro) se le llama botellín, ¿no?

Ahora, lo que me sigue sonando muy gracioso es lo de "coca-cola del tiempo"...


----------



## Neuromante

Canarias está con Cristinilla en el debate 

Cecilio, me temo que solo habrá una excepción a la norma.


----------



## Cecilio

Si entro en un bar de por aquí y pido una "coca-cola del tiempo" se me quedan mirando con cara de extrañeza, seguro.

Por otra parte, si voy a Madrid y pido un agua natural, ¿qué es lo que me pondrán?

Curiosidades idomáticas.


----------



## cristinilla

En Madrid si pides un 'agua natural' te ponen una botella de 'agua mineral'.
Lo más normal es pedir 'agua mineral'. 'Agua natural' no se estila mucho, parece que pides agua del grifo.
A mí la expresión 'café del tiempo' (que nunca he oído) no me hizo gracia, simplemente me causó extrañeza, e inmediatamente comprendí que se trataba de un uso local, ni mejor ni peor.

Postdata: En Madrid se llama 'tercio' o 'botellín', pero, en general, yo digo más y escucho más 'ponme un tercio de Mahou o de cualquier otra marca'.


----------



## ampurdan

Es una cosa regional. En Barcelona y en Cataluña en general se estila como ha explicado Cecilio para Valencia:

- ¡Un agua, por favor!

- ¿Fría o natural?

También pueden preguntar: "¿con gas o sin?", pero eso ya es otra cosa.

Creo que sería más bien poca la gente sabría qué hacer si alguien le pidiera un agua "del tiempo", aunque yo sí sabía que por ejemplo en Madrid se dice así.

X


----------



## mauro63

Neuromante said:


> No Dany:
> Si usa solo con le bevande, nemmeno coi cibi.
> 
> Traduttrice si sarà sbasgliata. "Agua tibia" sarebbe "Acqua tiepida". Non è nemmeno "a temperatura ambiente" Da inverno l´acqua "del tiempo" non sarebbe "tibia" ma molto piu freda


 
Yo creo que Traduttrice haya querido decir "agua natural" (o cualquier otra bebida).
Al menos en Argentina usamos _natural _para aclarar que es a temp. ambiente. 
No se confunde con _mineral_, de hecho pides un agua mineral natural. 
la expresión _del tiempo_ , jamás la escuché .


----------



## Dublin

Buenas tardes.

Sí, como ya han apuntado, en Canarias (al menos en Tenerife) se dice "agua del tiempo" (o Coca-cola o Fanta del tiempo) para referirse a la expresión "acqua a temperatura ambiente".

La expresión "agua natural" no la he escuchado aquí en Tenerife para referirse al "agua del tiempo", pero sí es cierto que en Valencia y otras zonas cercanas se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como decían Ampurdan y Cecilio, en el ámbito lingüístico catalán cuando pedimos un agua a temperatura ambiente y lo hacemos en castellano decimos que nos la traigan _natural_. Yo creo que es un calco/interferencia del catalán y que la expresión correcta es _del tiempo_. Vaya, a mí siempre me han dicho que esto de "agua natural" es una "catalanada".

Baci ed a presto!


----------



## pumy

Neuromante said:


> Non è detto. Se dici che fu a Madrid potrebbe essere uno errore dalla camariera, li è normalissimo farlo.



Non ho mai sentito dire "una agua" a qualcuno nè qui a Madrid nè a qualunque altro posto, penso che sia un errore solo da bimbi.

EDITO: madrileñademadriz, basta con decirlo, no hace falta ofender a nadie


----------

